# Pregnant Endlers questions.



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

So I am new to breeding fish and my two tiger endler females are pregnant. (one farther along that the other)
Now my questions.
1. My males are constantly nipping at the females' gravid spots and I worry it may be stressing them out. Anything I can do to help them de-stress?
2. I bought my females from a breeder, so i don't know how far along they are. When can you tell that she's about to give birth? I would like to move her into a breeding box at that time so my males can leave her alone for the time being. I do have a small isolation tank on the side, but it currently holds a few tiny fry, so I really rather not put the males in there. Any suggestions?

Truly, any advice is much appreciated at the moment. 
Thanks all <3


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If there arent more males than females and the tank has enough plants, then it may cause more stress to catch the females and cage them. Endlers usually do quite well when left alone to breed.


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

TomC said:


> If there arent more males than females and the tank has enough plants, then it may cause more stress to catch the females and cage them. Endlers usually do quite well when left alone to breed.


I have two males and two females as I had to buy them in pairs, and I have quite a few plants, including some floating. I'm just worried cause the males seem like they don't want to leave the females alone. Hardly ever do i look over to the tank and the males aren't chasing the females around.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I started out with 5 Endlers 3 females 2 males in 25 gallon tall and now have hundreds.I do not use breeder box and the fry do better hiding in the moss.


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Jousters said:


> I started out with 5 Endlers 3 females 2 males in 25 gallon tall and now have hundreds.I do not use breeder box and the fry do better hiding in the moss.


I have a huge chunk of java moss on the left side of my tank so I think that's enough right?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The java moss should be enough. Before long you should have a good colony going.


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

TomC said:


> The java moss should be enough. Before long you should have a good colony going.


 Awesome thanks for your help


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Don't worry too much and enjoy them 
Keep the temperature at the low end, if you want more pretty looking males  The males fair better at low temp.


----------

